# Missing easy putts from 1-2 feet



## Jokerdooby (Feb 26, 2014)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Hi
I'm after some advice on my putting. I'm playing off 11 but losing silly shots on putts from around 1-2 feet for some reason. I've worked on my putting and keeping my arms tucked in slightly more. But when playing in comps and having to hole out I tighten up on them putts and drag or push putts wide of hole! Can anyone help!? Grip lower down? Narrower stance? Heeeellllpppp![/FONT]


----------



## CliveW (Feb 27, 2014)

Lesson? It is one aspect of the game where we tend not to think of lessons. If we aren't driving the ball well we are happy to go to a pro for advice, but we tend to ignore the short game. Your 1 - 2 feet putts are worth the same as a 200 yard drive and if you can shave a couple of shots off your round by putting better it helps.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 27, 2014)

Pound to a penny DelC will be along to try to convince you to that changing to left-handed or Claw grip is the only solution! But don't believe him!

Just imagine the hole is 2 feet further away, lose your unnecessary tension and ram the putts in - taking the break out wherever possible. Don't think about the arms during putting in a comp. Maybe consider it as you wander to the next tee, but competition time is not the time to be thinking technique - generally.

Oh and practice them, along with other short-mid distance ones!

I've missed from 4"!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 27, 2014)

If you are missing from range, at a guess it will be one of three things........or all three.
You are moving your hips
Or/and
Your backswing is too long.
Or/and your wrists are flicking the ball

Narrow your stance so your heels are about 2in apart.
Place a second ball 6-8in behind the target ball and stop your backswing before before you hit the back ball.
To help keep the hips still try the chair drill.
Press your rear against the chair and keep it there throughout the stroke.

[video=youtube;vsTLHVK9DqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsTLHVK9DqY&list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3OUldKvQT7ZWYEmPOyW[/video]

And if your wrists are flicking the ball, get yourself one of these
www.V-Easy.co.uk


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 27, 2014)

Are you sure you're pulling & pushing & not misreading. I have found that even two foot putts take borrow, even when hit firmly. I have a putting machine at home & can hole 20 out of 20 5' putts but on the course I could never do that, because borrow comes into it. Also, don't grip the putter too tight, once tension comes in you have a problem.


----------



## London mike 61 (Feb 27, 2014)

I really feel for you as I have got the same problem and it's SO ANNOYING!! I could easily knock 8-10 shots off a round if I could nail this. I do plan to have a putting lesson or two but I am waiting for the weather to improve because I don't see much point in having a lesson on a putting surface that is so wet it can't be rolled or is like standing on rice pudding.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 27, 2014)

the key to a good putting round is not how many 15-20 footers I hole, its the 3 footers i'm left with after a decent chip or long lag putt.  if I don't miss any of these I wont be far away score wise!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2014)

One of the things Bob has mentioned which I have found is the common fault up for putts like this. Same for a lot of putts really, see loads of people slowing down as the backswing is too long for the putt.

Backswing is too long would be my bet.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Joker

I have to tell you that if Delc sees this thread and posts his usual codswallop on here I will hold you totally responsible!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 27, 2014)

I had this problem , i wasnt committing to the putt , a tip i use is i putt a ball at the back of the hole , flush with the edge of the hole ..

i try hit it with the ball im putting with , more often than not the ball goes in and i dont hit the other ball , just thought me to hit it solid .. try it ..


----------



## dufferman (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome! I agree with Foxholer - when I do this (which I do too much!) its because I want the ball to drop in the front of the hole, and end up letting the slope of the green take the ball away from the hole. Trying to putt _through_ the hole rather than into it stops this and gives the ball a much straighter line.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2014)

dufferman said:



			Welcome! I agree with Foxholer - when I do this (which I do too much!) its because I want the ball to drop in the front of the hole, and end up letting the slope of the green take the ball away from the hole. Trying to putt _through_ the hole rather than into it stops this and gives the ball a much straighter line.
		
Click to expand...

Its all good ramming them in through the break but try doing it on a downhiller with the green sloping away from you, that takes some balls


----------



## JCW (Feb 27, 2014)

You need a lesson or the putting mirror aid to practice with  , if its on bumpy winter greens then don't worry too much , spent time putting short putts on the practice green from all angles , you will miss a few but just put it down to a bad stroke and move on , keep up the practice , lastly get your putter checked , A friend of mine was missing right all the time , showed his putter to the pro and was told do you slice with this , the face had moved and was now a wee bit open , good luck .................EYG


----------



## JCW (Feb 27, 2014)

bobmac said:



			If you are missing from range, at a guess it will be one of three things........or all three.
You are moving your hips
Or/and
Your backswing is too long.
Or/and your wrists are flicking the ball

Narrow your stance so your heels are about 2in apart.
Place a second ball 6-8in behind the target ball and stop your backswing before before you hit the back ball.
To help keep the hips still try the chair drill.
Press your rear against the chair and keep it there throughout the stroke.

[video=youtube;vsTLHVK9DqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsTLHVK9DqY&list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3OUldKvQT7ZWYEmPOyW[/video]

And if your wrists are flicking the ball, get yourself one of these
www.V-Easy.co.uk

Click to expand...

Very interesting lot of videos , thanks


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 27, 2014)

JCW said:



			Very interesting lot of videos , thanks
		
Click to expand...

Indeed!

You'd almost suspect it was more than a hobby!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2014)

Practice. If you have a sound technique then just spend time holing out from this crucial distance. Take on board Bob's recommendations and make sure you don't peak. I agree that just because its a short putt, break should never be under-estimated. At the end of the day, its like any part of golf, the more you work at it and develop good technique and habits the easier it becomes to trust under pressure


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 27, 2014)

I like this tip from Shawn Clements:

[video=youtube;411rK37mH6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=411rK37mH6I[/video]


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 27, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			I like this tip from Shawn Clements:
		
Click to expand...

That's a big :thup: from me.

And I'm not normally a Shawn Clements fan!


----------



## the_coach (Feb 27, 2014)

Jokerdooby said:



Hi
I'm after some advice on my putting. I'm playing off 11 but losing silly shots on putts from around 1-2 feet for some reason. I've worked on my putting and keeping my arms tucked in slightly more. But when playing in comps and having to hole out I tighten up on them putts and drag or push putts wide of hole! Can anyone help!? Grip lower down? Narrower stance? Heeeellllpppp!

Click to expand...

Get your putting stance with no ball, let your arms hang from your shoulders, make sure above all else your shoulders are perfectly square to the ball/target line. As you do this you'll notice the leading edge of your putter is pretty much in line with the middle of your chest. 

Take a good note of where this is, then right there in front of the putter face is where your ball should always be positioned when you putt, this means you'll always be putting with a slightly upwards stroke through impact and you want to contact the equator of the ball through impact. Your posture with this wants to be so your spine angle places your eyes directly over the ball.

The engine for movement when putting is better if it's the shoulders that are controlling the arms it's more consistent, your hands don't flex at all. (Best if the putter handle in the left palm lies directly under the thumb pad in the palm and falls nearly vertically down the palm fingers pointing to the ground then close around handle. It will feel uncomfortable if you haven't done this but it's worth persevering with, and not having the handle in the fingers as in a normal grip on your other clubs, the reason for this is that you want to stop any movement/flex/set at all in the left wrist. Left wrist left arm putter shaft keep the same alignment at address right through to the completion of the stroke.)

On the practice putting green place 5 balls equally spaced around the hole on a two foot circle.
When you make a putting stroke with your shoulders your legs, hips don't move at all they are set in concrete, your head is still for this drill as it should be any time you putt, listen for the ball going in, don't move your head! For rhythm count 1 - 2 to yourself back and through.

For the drill, just go to your 1st ball, line up, pause, through head tilt only (not lift) let your eyes look at the center back lip of the hole, take your eyes back to the back of the ball and make your stroke, listen to it go in. {The length of stroke for this distance as a guide shoulders moving putter head back to right big toe through to left big toe if feet at toes are around 10 to12" apart don't let the putter head recoil off the strike it keeps going through with the shoulder movement, the relationship of left arm flat left wrist being in line with the putter shaft you had at address should be in exactly the same alignment conditions at this held end position opposite your left big toe}. 

Move to next ball and repeat at the same free quick pace, you should get all 5 in, miss one then go back to the beginning line them all up and start again, don't cheat. 

Soon you won't miss, and fear of these short putts will have gone away. You can obviously do this with a 4 ft circle and 6 ft, wouldn't recommend doing this circle drill with anything longer than 6 ft circle.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2014)

When I play solo I leave the flag in the cup when putting.
I try to hit the putt hard enough so it just touches the pin as it drops.
If it does, it means that if I miss, the ball's only going a foot or so past but it also means I've given the ball a decent pace.
Keeping the pin in and aiming to it also gives a smaller target. Hit that and when the pin comes out the hole looks even bigger.
It's something you can do on the practice green, rather than taking the pin out, try aiming to hit it...


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 28, 2014)

Imurg said:



			When I play solo I leave the flag in the cup when putting.
I try to hit the putt hard enough so it just touches the pin as it drops.
If it does, it means that if I miss, the ball's only going a foot or so past but it also means I've given the ball a decent pace.
Keeping the pin in and aiming to it also gives a smaller target. Hit that and when the pin comes out the hole looks even bigger.
It's something you can do on the practice green, rather than taking the pin out, try aiming to hit it...
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with using the flag as a smaller target - concentrates the mind that wee bit more.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Feb 28, 2014)

I will throw my hat in the ring from a sport psychology point of view. First of all relax  you made a good chip or lag putt and just have an easy putt left. You said you miss these in competitions when the pressure is on which makes me think your technique is pretty sound the rest of the time. 

Pressure practice is good. Set up 8 balls in a 3 foot circle around a practice hole and you must hole everyone before you can leave or move onto to something else. If you make all of them easily you have to do it twice. (Mickelson does 10x10 of these before he leaves)

One important point is not to question your technique when on the course, that is for the practice green and even then only sparingly. Trust your stroke. Look at the hole, look at the ball, putt. Nice quiet mind, smile, enjoy it, don't over focus and try to will it in the hole, just let it happen.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 28, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			I will throw my hat in the ring from a sport psychology point of view. First of all relax  you made a good chip or lag putt *and just have an easy putt left*. You said you miss these in competitions when the pressure is on which makes me think your technique is pretty sound the rest of the time. 

Pressure practice is good. Set up 8 balls in a 3 foot circle around a practice hole and you must hole everyone before you can leave or move onto to something else. If you make all of them easily you have to do it twice. (Mickelson does 10x10 of these before he leaves)

One important point is not to question your technique when on the course, that is for the practice green and even then only sparingly. Trust your stroke. Look at the hole, look at the ball, putt. Nice quiet mind, smile, enjoy it, don't over focus and try to will it in the hole, just let it happen.
		
Click to expand...


there's no such thing as an easy putt (slightly flippant of me Mr Mulligan but I agree with your sentiments)

I've missed 6" putts before- unbelievable but in a serious comp the pressure mounts- key is to have a repeatable reliable stroke (practice), dont look up until you've hit it and your confidence will rise- putting is more about confidence than technique imo


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 28, 2014)

Something I did last year was to try and hole 50 of the same short putt one after another - I managed 49 ...

It helped me with two things hugely:

1) My stroke became very repeatable over putts of less than 6 foot. 

2) Mentally, I knew that 98% of the time I *would* hole that putt if I took myself away from the situation. If I felt any tension at all, I stopped, and said to myself (in my head) "what are you worried about, you've proved that you almost never miss from this range". Not being scared of missing, helped me hole a lot more than I would have otherwise.

I need to do this drill again now the season is not too far away.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 28, 2014)

you have to be careful even on short putts if there is some break.   yes, its a good idea to hit at least firmly.   don't discount the break.   if its a little right to left then aim at the right side of the cup.   this little adjustment can make the difference. 

:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 28, 2014)

CliveW said:



			Lesson? It is one aspect of the game where we tend not to think of lessons. If we aren't driving the ball well we are happy to go to a pro for advice, but we tend to ignore the short game. Your 1 - 2 feet putts are worth the same as a 200 yard drive and if you can shave a couple of shots off your round by putting better it helps.
		
Click to expand...

Not really a fan of the "get a lesson" response normally pedalled out on every thread but agree with it in this instance.

My putting was a disgrace, really.  I'm talking 7/8 3 putts from 6ft or less at a forum meet!!

I then had a 30 minute lesson that was the best Â£20 I've spent golf-wise.  My stance/posture was terrible so my stroke was inconsistent and pushing and pulling.

Spent the lesson getting me standing better/correctly and my putting has improved hugely......  With the caveat that I practised loads at home after the lesson as it felt really strange to begin with.

I used to practice my putting but was with a rubbish/inconsistent set up so didn't really help.

Good luck


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 28, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			you have to be careful even on short putts if there is some break.   yes, its a good idea to hit at least firmly.   don't discount the break.   if its a little right to left then aim at the right side of the cup.   this little adjustment can make the difference. 

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Spot on! I can hole 50 out of 50 three foot putts on the carpet but I'm certain a lot of short ones are missed by ignoring the borrow. Even  a firmly hit 3 foot putt takes borrow.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 28, 2014)

Very simple tip for short putts.....make sure your putter head is following through straight towards the hole.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 28, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Very simple tip for short putts.....make sure your putter head is following through straight towards the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure about that. The putter should be moving on an in to square to in arc. If I followed this advice I'd push them all but I agree you shouldn't let the hands collapse during the stroke. I think that's what you're getting at, it's one of my faults at times.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 28, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			The putter should be moving on an in to square to in arc.
		
Click to expand...

Well that screws my SBST style then!

And for short putts - the 1-2 footers as per the thread title - D4S's tip almost certainly applies to Arc putters too! Whatever gets it in the hole most often!


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 28, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Not so sure about that. The putter should be moving on an in to square to in arc. If I followed this advice I'd push them all but I agree you shouldn't let the hands collapse during the stroke. I think that's what you're getting at, it's one of my faults at times.
		
Click to expand...

That's not quite correct.   Some putt your way, some use a pendulum straight back and through style.   There are Putters designed for each method (Toe or Centre balanced).


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 1, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			That's not quite correct.   Some putt your way, some use a pendulum straight back and through style.   There are Putters designed for each method (Toe or Centre balanced).
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone takes it straight back, it's almost physically impossible not to take the putter slightly inside. You might like to feel as if that's what you're doing.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 1, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I don't think anyone takes it straight back, it's almost physically impossible not to take the putter slightly inside. You might like to feel as if that's what you're doing.
		
Click to expand...

For 50 footers, you might be right - even for we SBST-ers.

But for the 1-2 footers that this thread is about, SBST does what it says!

As an SBST putter, a Left Hand Low grip would also allow the pendulum to work more 'naturally' for longer - before the rocking of the shoulders has to turns into turn turning them, but that's a pretty long putt and LHL just doesn't feel right for me.

How long you keep the pendulum pure SBST depends on how much you lean. Wie's Table Top style should give the max, but I haven't got the figure for that!

Needless to say, but I will anyway, Uttley was not a SBST putter!


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 1, 2014)

bobmac said:



			If you are missing from range, at a guess it will be one of three things........or all three.
You are moving your hips
Or/and
Your backswing is too long.
Or/and your wrists are flicking the ball
]
		
Click to expand...

I'd go with all of the above with the common two being a back swing to long creating a decelerating stroke, or a short stabby stroke that's had lots of wrist.

I used to suffer the same but changed to a super stroke 3.0 grip as it eliminates any wrist action, then just concentrate on a smooth stroke and hey presto!

I now rarely miss from 2/3 feet, and hole more from 6-8 feet


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 1, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			.....
changed to a super stroke 3.0 grip as it eliminates any wrist action, then just concentrate on a smooth stroke and hey presto!

I now rarely miss from 2/3 feet, and hole more from 6-8 feet
		
Click to expand...

Just a bit of a niggly question..
When did you change to the SS 3.0?

Handicap didn't actually change last year, so did the rest of your game go off? Or was it really only in the bad rounds that Putting seemed bad? Or did you buy it in 2012?

Just wondering. Quite often my putting has felt great, but stats haven't reflected that feeling!

Btw. I use a mid-size grip for the same reason - and it seems to work. Certainly much more confident, which is a huge part of Putting imo!


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 1, 2014)

Being honesty FH, my iron play collapsed last season and was more up and dine than the Big Dipper, creative short game, above averaged wedges and good putting saved a big increase on the hc front!


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 2, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I don't think anyone takes it straight back, it's almost physically impossible not to take the putter slightly inside. You might like to feel as if that's what you're doing.
		
Click to expand...


Dave pelz seems to disagree with you.   Have you read his 'Putting Bible'


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 2, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Dave pelz seems to disagree with you.   Have you read his 'Putting Bible'
		
Click to expand...

No, does he recommend it for short ones or all putts?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2014)

Jokerdooby said:



			[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Hi
I'm after some advice on my putting. I'm playing off 11 but losing silly shots on putts from around 1-2 feet for some reason. I've worked on my putting and keeping my arms tucked in slightly more. But when playing in comps and having to hole out I tighten up on them putts and drag or push putts wide of hole! Can anyone help!? Grip lower down? Narrower stance? Heeeellllpppp![/FONT]
		
Click to expand...

Do you play Gimmees in bounce games..?
We always putt out, it doesn't take long as there's not much reading to do from that distance.
I see many of our club players missing short putts in comps yet they play gimmees in bounce games.
Practice on the putting green is not the same as doing it out on the course where the shot counts.
We always putt out - and we're not slow, we get round in 3 hours...


----------



## peterlav (Mar 2, 2014)

Can try a couple of things:

-shorter backswing, to eliminate deceleration
-try putting to a couple of tees a ball width apart rather than to a hole. When you get on the course the hole will seem a lot bigger leading to an increase in confidence
-try placing a thin piece of dowling directly in front of the hole, means you have to be positive with your stroke to get ball over dowling, and into hole


----------



## kid2 (Mar 2, 2014)

Best way i find to deal with putts of 4ft and in is to use a 25/75 approach.....
Swing 1/4 of the way back and 3/4 of the way through and try and keep the putter face as square as you can to the hole the whole way through impact....
For 1 or 2 ft putts do this stroke and also fallow the ball into the hole with the head of the putter.... I find its the best thing for me and it holds up well under pressure.


----------

